# New to the site



## russellbrown181 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi folks. New to the forum. Looking to gain some muscle.


----------



## 1HungLo (Sep 11, 2014)

Welcome but don't jerk it too much, slows muscle recovery.


----------



## brazey (Sep 11, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Little BamBam (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Riles (Sep 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 15, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

